# Carcassonne : ÆS Volante : 25/28 Mai 2006



## El_ChiCo (15 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006*​

Les AES sont l'occasion de faire passer bien plus que le mac. J'aimerai vous faire profiter de ma passion pour l'aéronautique en vous proposant cette ÆS Volante  à Carcassonne.

Je vous propose de vous joindre à moi pour quatre jours que j'espère inoubliables, au cours desquels vous aurez l'occasion de faire un vol d'une heure en avion privé et de découvrir la vie en coulisses d'un aéroport international, dans un pays où le cassoulet règne en maître...

Ce week-end aura lieu les 25, 26 27 et 28 Mai (week-end de l'ascension). Et même si la date semble encore loin, il faut dès a présent la réserver car, pour des raisons de sécurité, il ne sera pas possible de faire participer plus de 12 personnes aux visites du week end. De plus, pour pouvoir vous organiser cet événement, la Chambre de Commerce et de l'Industrie de Carcassonne exige d'avoir la liste des 12 participants rapidement. Je suis donc désolé de vous mettre la pression de cette façon, mais il faudra que les 12 participants soient déterminés le plus rapidement possible.
Et puis jusqu'à présent, je parle de 12 participants, mais rassurez vous, pour tout ce qui à lieu hors de l'aéroport, le nombre de places est moins restreint 

Mais pour vous engager, je pense que vous attendez tous le programme... Et bien le voilà 

Jeudi 25
Arrivée des participants dans la joie et la bonne humeur,
découverte du site,
présentation de la journée de jeudi et du vol qui va être effectué

Vendredi 26, départ de bonne heure pour une journée chargée. Dans un ordre par encore tout à fait défini :
Une série de vols d'une heure pour présenter l'aude (et un peu plus) d'en haut,
Des visites des services implantés sur l'aéroport de Carcassonne
une conférence donnée pour présenter les diverses missions de la Chambre de Commerce et de l'Industrie pour le fonctionnement de l'aéroport

Samedi 27
Visite en groupe de la cité, errance dans les rues de la bastide, flânerie...

Dimanche 28
Repos, remémorance, adieux déchirants sur le quai de la garre...


Je pense avoir tout dit, et vous laisse la main pour vous inscrire.

Sur ce, à tout soudain pour un week-end dans les étoiles :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- 
__
0

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- 
__
0






- 






- 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Taho! (15 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- 
__
0

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- 
__
0






- Taho! (en fonction de l'ÆS Clermont... Finn ?)






- 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
-
__
1

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- 
__
0






- Taho! (en fonction de l'ÆS Clermont... Finn ?)






- 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2006)

*Précisions importantes. *

Pour ce vol, les commandes de l'avion seront laissées au pilote chevronné golf (reconnaissable facilement à son chapeau). Puisque tout a été pensé, et pour rassurer les passagers, et que le maître mot ici est SÉCURITÉ, iMax sera notre co-pilote pour ce vol, qui nul doute, sera des plus inoubliable. A bord, la Taho! et son torse chatoyant assureront un service de première qualité pour cette escapade pittoresque qui vous emmènera à Zanzibar en passant par Chicoutimi (stop-over technique à Fortaleza). 

Nous espérons vous que vous serez nombreux à répondre à cette invitation... qui fera date dans l'histoire des forums.

Bon vol. 

PS: en principe, traditionnellement l'AES Clermont se déroule le week-end de Pâques, mais rien n'est coulé dans le bronze.


----------



## Bilbo (15 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> iMax sera notre co-pilote pour ce vol


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

Il paraît que les places sont limitées, je ne voudrais priver personne. 

À+


----------



## Cillian (15 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- 
__
0






- Taho! (en fonction de l'ÆS Clermont... Finn ?)






- 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- 
__
0






- Taho! (en fonction de l'ÆS Clermont... Finn ?)
- Ange-63 (je verrais aussi...  )






- 



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2006)

taho a dit:
			
		

> Finn ?


Oui, traditionnellement, l'AES se déroule le week-end de pâques


----------



## Taho! (17 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui, traditionnellement, l'AES se déroule le week-end de pâques


Et tu remets ça cette année ?


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- 
__
0






- Taho! (en fonction de l'ÆS Clermont... Finn ?)
- Ange-63 (je verrais aussi...  )






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​





Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- 
__
0






- Taho! (en fonction de l'ÆS Clermont... Finn ?)
- Ange-63 (je verrais aussi...  )






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Janvier 2006)

Edit :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et tu remets ça cette année ?



C'est ce qui était prévu. Mais comme dit Olivier, rien n'est coulé dans le bronze


----------



## Taho! (19 Janvier 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006*​


			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Les AES sont l'occasion de faire passer bien plus que le mac. J'aimerai vous faire profiter de ma passion pour l'aéronautique en vous proposant cette ÆS Volante  à Carcassonne.
> 
> Je vous propose de vous joindre à moi pour quatre jours que j'espère inoubliables, au cours desquels vous aurez l'occasion de faire un vol d'une heure en avion privé et de découvrir la vie en coulisses d'un aéroport international, dans un pays où le cassoulet règne en maître...
> 
> ...


----------



## golf (9 Février 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
__
1





- Taho!
- Ange-63





- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Février 2006)

Bonjour bonjour !

Question logement, voici ce que je propose.

*Tout d'abord,* ne réservation a été faite à Notre Dame de l'Abbaye.
Vous avez un lien pour aller voir en quoi ça consiste, mais en quelques mots pour vous économiser un clic, il s'agit d'une Abbaye _(comme son nom l'indique)_ situés à 5 minutes à pieds de la cité médiévale, donc point de départ idéal pour une balade, aussi bien entre les murs de la ville, que vers la bastide Saint-Louis, ou le long des rives de l'Aude ou du canal du Midi ; sites magnifiques qui valent à Carcassonne d'être classée deux fois au patrimoine mondiale.

Pratiquement, *deux dortoirs* de 16 lits sont réservés, mais les douches et toilettes ne sont pas dans les dortoirs. Il vous faudra donc faire quelques metres dans les couloir pour vous y rendre. De la même manière, les draps ne sont pas compris, par opposition au petit déjeuner qui lui est intégré au prix.

Et puisque je parle du prix, je fini enfin par vous le communiquer : 15 euros par nuit et par personne, soit _(par un rapide calcul)_ 45 euros pour les trois nuits.


*Par ailleurs,* pour ceux qui serait gênés à l'idée de dormir en dortoir, un grand nombre de *chambres d'hôtes* existent à proximité de l'Abbaye. Il sera donc possible de loger tout le monde dans un petit rayon pour pouvoir se retrouver et profiter des journées tous ensemble.


Dans tous les cas, Les réponses sont attendues rapidement. Pour l'Abbaye afin que je puisse affiner la réservation que j'ai passée, et pour les chambres d'hôtes afin de pouvoir encore profiter d'un tarif raisonnable, dans la mesure où, vous vous en doutez, le week end de l'ascension est pris d'assaut.


Ainsi, j'adjoint à la liste de participation une liste de logement qu'il faudrait avoir remplie dans trois semaines.



Merci de votre compréhension et de votre collaboration,
pour le confort de tous.


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Février 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
__
1





- Taho!
- Ange-63





- 






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
-

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## valoriel (10 Février 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
__
1





- Taho!
- Ange-63





- 






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- 

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte _​


----------



## Cillian (14 Février 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
__
1





- Taho!
- Ange-63





- 






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2006)

*On pourra vomir*
son cassoulet à 12000 m d'altitude ?


----------



## Bilbo (19 Février 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Et puisque je parle du prix, je fini enfin par vous le communiquer : 15 euros par nuit et par personne, soit _(par un rapide calcul)_ 45 euros pour les trois nuits.


Même à ce prix, dormir dans un dortoir de l'église catholique est au dessus de mes force. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (19 Février 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
3

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
__
1





- Taho!
- Ange-63





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On pourra vomir*
> son cassoulet à 12000 m d'altitude ?




T'inquiète, il y aura des petits sacs en papier cartonné imperméabilisé


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Mars 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Naru (par procuration, mais il ne m'a pas dit si il fait les vols...)
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
__
1





- Taho!
- Ange-63





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )






____________
Logement
 &#8226; Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Naru

 &#8226; Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (11 Mars 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Naru (par procuration, mais il ne m'a pas dit si il fait les vols...)
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
__
1





- Taho!
- Ange-63
- valoriel





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Naru

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (11 Mars 2006)

bon un petit post explicatif...

comme vous le savez, de nombreuses manifestations et autre actions "coup de poing" contre le CPE se déroulent actuellement. je soutiens le mouvement à 100% sans pour autant accepter toute les dérives du style blocage intempestif des universités quand cela n'a pas lieu d'être. par ailleurs, le mouvement semble se durcir et devrai continuer dans les prochains jours, sinon dans les prochaines semaine, espèrant pour le gouvernement que ce soit finit en *mai*... 

bref les conséquences pour moi et mes camarades (de classe et de lutte, voire même de lutte des classes ) sont que de nombreux cours sont annulés, reportés, annulés de nouveaux...

sans me plaindre de cette situation, je n'oublie pas que je suis aussi et avant beaucoup de chose un étudiant et devant les solutions proposés (pour rattraper les cours, hein! contre le CPE on attend toujours  ), à savoir TP et TD le samedi, je me vois dans l'obligation de me mettre en stand-by pour les différentes AES qui ne manqueront pas de se dérouler.

je viens même d'annuler ma participation à l'AES Suisse!


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Mars 2006)

ah zut... 
on espère que ça va se débrouillardiser...


----------



## House M.D. (16 Mars 2006)

Pour les vols, j'espère avoir fini mes requalifications en mai, étant donné que j'ai perdu actuellement ma licence à quelques jours près (merci la DGAC d'être aussi peu flexible... à 3 jours près je la gardais...). Donc je vous dirai ça, mais en tout cas je viens


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2006)

Ah, parce qu'en plus tu pilotes?   

Remarquez, ça peut être drôle...


----------



## House M.D. (16 Mars 2006)

Enfoiré   

Si j'amène Xavier, tu vas souffrir...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Si j'amène Xavier, tu vas souffrir...


 
Je veux bien le croire...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, parce qu'en plus tu pilotes?
> 
> Remarquez, ça peut être drôle...


Je peux venir?


----------



## katelijn (19 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je peux venir?




Banzai!!!


----------



## House M.D. (19 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je peux venir?


Oooooh, trop cool, un kamikaze !    

Si tu veux on va te trouver un vieux zéro dans un hangar    :rateau:


----------



## playaman (21 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On pourra vomir*
> son cassoulet à 12000 m d'altitude ?



Moi qui n'aime pas l'avion (par contre les jolis paysages) et adore le cassoulet...

Logement ok, et pas cher.
Pour info, les heures d'avion ca revient a combien par personne ?

Tres belle AES


----------



## Taho! (24 Mars 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- Naru (par procuration, mais il ne m'a pas dit si il fait les vols...)
- 
__
4

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Naru
- Taho!

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## House M.D. (24 Mars 2006)

Et allez, on me fait le coup des cours CSS qui tombe à cette période...   






*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )






____________
Logement
 &#8226; Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Taho!

 &#8226; Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## pim (11 Avril 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Taho!

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> - pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )


Alors ça c'est zut... Même pas pour le cassoulet ? 

En tout cas, merci d'avoir répondu si promptement 

Et dis voir, t'as changé d'avatar toi... J'ai failli pas te reconnaître...


----------



## Taho! (11 Avril 2006)

Mon programme est quelque peu bousculé, et mon agenda celui d'un ministre en ce moment...

Il faut donc que je lance des réunions avec le secrétariat du ministère afin de vérifier mes disponibilités pour cette date. Ça devrait être fait sans doute d'ici ce soir...


----------



## Hurrican (11 Avril 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Taho!

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## imimi (11 Avril 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )






____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Taho!

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Virpeen (12 Avril 2006)

*ÆS Volante 2006 à Carcassonne
25, 26 27 et 28 Mai 2006
Demandez le programme !*​ 




Et parmi les 12 vindiou !
- Cillian
- Lemmy
- 
__
2

Par contre, moi et les avions...
- golf
- Taho!
-
__
2





- Ange-63
- valoriel





- Bilbo (je passe le week-end à Rijsel  )
- Naru (cours CSS )
- pim (une ÆS volante ? J'ai déjà peur sans même quitter le sol :affraid: )
- Hurrican (qui aime les avions, mais qui n'a pas le temps  )
- imimi & ikiki coucou: El_Chico. ça aurait été avec plaisir mais là côté finances on est pas au top pi nos recherches d'appart nous bloquent un peu. d'ailleurs, si jamais dans le coin d'Issy, Vanves, Malakoff, Chatillon ou Montrouge vous connaissez un p'tit appart qui cherche locataire, z'avez notre numéro )
- Virpeen & iNano : trop loin et au-delà de nos possibilités financières du moment ... On se voit à Lyon un de ces quatre car iNano y est depuis 2 semaines et jusqu'en juin  





____________
Logement
  Notre Dame de l'Abbaye
- valoriel
- Cillian
- Taho!

  Chambre d'hôte
-

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (18 Avril 2006)

*L'AES déménage à Lyon !!*


----------

